# Neuer Virus im Umlauf, wird noch von wenigen Scannern erkannt



## Heiko (30 Juni 2011)

Seit gestern macht ein neuer Virus die Runde, der bislang nur von wenigen Scanner erkannt wird:
http://www.computerbetrug.de/nachri...ird-noch-von-wenigen-scannern-erkannt-110630/


----------



## Heiko (30 Juni 2011)

So sieht die Datei im Explorer aus:





Die Erkennungsraten bei Jotti und Virustotal sind noch nicht allzu ermunternd:


----------



## Heiko (30 Juni 2011)

So langsam erkennen auch die Virenscanner den Schädling (Klicken zum Vergrößern!):


----------



## Heiko (1 Juli 2011)

Nach einer Heise-Meldung handelt es sich um eine neue Variante des ZeuS-Botnetz-Trojaners:
http://www.heise.de/security/meldung/BSI-warnt-vor-neuem-ZeuS-Trojaner-1271483.html

Also: Finger weg!


----------

